# Firefox being wonky



## granfire (Jun 24, 2013)

Ok, it's been for a while now that when I go to MT it looks liek I am not signed in, but when I enter a forum it's all there....

Now Firefox freezes up completely.
it was fine earlier today, then I shut everything down (and unplugged the shabang, since the thunderstorm rocked the house) 
Now it's way off. I mean, FROZEN...
Sometimes it gives me a script error, but not always.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 24, 2013)

Firefox working fine for me here...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 25, 2013)

Only thing I can suggest is to clear the cache.  Might be something stuck as we've not changed anything script wise in weeks.


----------



## granfire (Jun 25, 2013)

might have to clean more vigorously than 'Clear history' and select 'Today' 

I am thinking it's on my end, but MT has not given me the correct front page for a while now. 
But since it's not a problem, just odd looking, no biggy - at least not for me.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 25, 2013)

Can you send me a screen capture?  (worst case, cell phone, take pic, email)

Try a different browser?

Try a different profile in firefox?


----------



## granfire (Jun 25, 2013)

didn't give me the script error all day...


----------



## jks9199 (Jun 26, 2013)

Is it only MT or are you having trouble on other sites where you've held a password?


----------



## granfire (Jun 26, 2013)

only MT. 
I'll keep an eye on it, I think firefox upgraded again.


----------



## granfire (Aug 4, 2013)

well, the original problem is solved...


Have been playing with the laptop, removing stuff my careless guys keep collecting. 

Now, Firefox (13. somethingon the low end) Is just not working as it should. 
Add-ons did not fix it, and I hoped I would just remove it then reinstall a newer version. Nothing happening. It just will not go away.

Never thought I'd say that about my beloved firefox...


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jul 15, 2014)

granfire said:


> Ok, it's been for a while now that when I go to MT it looks liek I am not signed in, but when I enter a forum it's all there....
> 
> Now Firefox freezes up completely.
> it was fine earlier today, then I shut everything down (and unplugged the shabang, since the thunderstorm rocked the house)
> ...



From my experience with Firefox it can be unpredictable, slow, and all together unreliable and not all that user friendly. For that reason I usually don't use Firefox, instead I use Safari which works much better.


----------

